# State Park vs. Privately Owned Campgrounds.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Any opinions here on whether a new camper should "cut their teeth" in a State Park camping ground or a Privately Owned camping ground?

This will be our first summer of camping with the children (7 & 5). 

We have camped in the State Parks before the children were born, and loved it. But camping is VERY different now.

Any opinions on this will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm both have their advantages/disadvantages IMHO.

State/Provincial Parks dont have water or sewer on site so you will have to fill your holding take or if your tenting your bottles of water.
They generally do NOT have much in the way of activities so you will have to see what is around the area to do. Most have play grounds for kids however.
Most of them do not have swimming pools, some have lakes, do your homework if your kids are water babies like mine.

Private Parks do have water/sewer hook ups (Check FIRST).
Most have pools, play areas, activities for the kids and the adults.
Rules can be ALLOT tighter in private camp grounds so keep that in mind too.

If your looking for a quite camping vacation I would recomend State/Provincial Parks, as they tend to have bigger and more private lots.

If you want a mixture of both do a bit of research and pick a Private Campground to stay at.

Hope that helps and remember that is just my opinion.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well around here, the state parks are great. They generally all have the necessary essentials, water, electricity, and some even have sewer connections at the site. There arent as many private campgrounds close to use as I wish, so the majority of our camping stays are at state parks. 

I think it is probably different everywhere you go, so maybe some others can chime in as to their area as well.


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*state vs.private*

I tend to prefer State or federal campgrounds, only because they seem to be more natural
Privately owned campgrounds are "over developed" in my opinion. I am more of a tent camper and I like to rough it. My children have been camping since birth.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a tendency to like the State/Federal campgrounds better. I agree with Mariahdawn-they are more natural. They tend to have the "things" I like to do-with many developed trails. People have a tendancy to be a little more down to earth, although I have to say most campers in general are more down to earth then the general society.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

glfortner said:


> although I have to say most campers in general are more down to earth then the general society.


Theres the quote of the week :clapping:

That is so TRUE!!!!!
If every person in our society were FORCED to go camping twice a year I bet they would be more pleasant ALL YEAR long...


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree!! These uptight people just make me want to hit a wall sometimes. I believe your right, crazy as it sounds, if people would get away from it all and camp or something like that, I think they would be much more pleasant to deal with.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have never stayed at a privately owned campground in a tent. I am leary to be a tent camper in a park that is mainly for RV's. I like it if they have tent sites separated from electric sites because I know my direct neighbors will be tenters too. I would feel like that tiny little Geo Metro in between two 18 wheelers on the beltway if I go to put up my tent between two great big land yachts! 

My coworker has a camper that is permanently set up on a private campground with a pool that is right next to the grounds where the local firemen through their annual carnival... and staying there for that is absolutely awesome... but I don't think it would give me the "back to nature" experience I go camping for.


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

Where do you live? I know out here in CA there are a lot of campgrounds that DO separate the RV's from the tents. One time I woke up and stumbled out of my tent and I was surrounded by giant RVS that must come in the night...... I felt very very small


----------

